# لمحة عن بعض أنواع الفولاذ



## المهندس جلال (2 يوليو 2006)

سوف أطرح الآن بعض أنواع الفولاذ على أن أتطرق إلى خواص و استعمالات والمعالجة الحرارية لهذه الأنواع لمن أراد الاهتمام و المعرفة و يرجى إبداء الملاحظات ...عسى الله أن ينفعنا جميعاً بالعلم و المعرفة و الخلق الحسن و شكراً..
الفولاذ الكربوني يحتوى فقط على الكربون بشكل رئيسي أما باقي العناصر فهي تتواجد بنسبة صغيرة جداً,و أهم عنصرين موجودين مع الكربون هما السيليسيومSi و يتواجد بنسبة 0.25حتى0.8% و المنغنيزMn من 0.5 حتى 1.0% و يصنف هذا النوع من الفولاذ حسب ننسبة الكربون فيه :
فولاذ منخفض الكربون و تكون نسبة الكربون فيه أقل من 0.2%
فولاذ متوسط الكربون و تكون نسبة الكربون فيه من 0.2حتى 0.5%
فولاذ عالي الكربون و تكون نسبة الكربون فيه أعلى من 0.5%
أما الفولاذ منخفض الخلائطية فهو يحتوي على عناصر خلائطية (بالإضافة إلى الكربون )تصل نسبتها حتى 8.0% حيث يحتوى على العناصر التالية و بالنسب التالية (أقل نسبة ممكن أن يتواجد فيها العنصر )
العنصرMn Si Ni Cu Cr Mo V W النسية المئوية(%) 1.00 0.80 0.50 0.50 0.25 0.10 0.05 0.05 
عند الحاجة إلى فولاذ مقاوم للأكسدة نستخدم بعض العناصر مثل الألمنيوم و الزركونيوم و التيتانيوم ,و يستخدم الألمنيوم بشكل أكبلر لأنه أرخص و فعال أكثر حيث أنه يشكل طبقة سطحية كتيمة من أوكسيد الألمنيوم التي تقاوم التآكل و الأكسدة


----------



## محمد حمزه (2 يوليو 2006)

مشكور بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا
ملحوظة: تقصد السيليكون (Si)
أريد معلومات أكثر عن المعالجات الحرارية ..... وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## المهندس جلال (11 يوليو 2006)

أهم المعالجات الحرارية للفولاذ هي التقسية و ذلك لزيادة قساوته و تعتمد على عاملين أساسين هما الدرجة الحرارة التي يسخن إليها الفولاذ و نسبة الكربون التي توجدفيه حيث يجب أن يحتوي الفولاذ على نسبة أعلى من 3%من الكربون حتر يصبح قابل للتقسية 
يسخن الفولاذ درجة حرارة من 757 إلى777 درجة مئوية و ذلك لمدة ساعة على الأكثر إذا كانت نسبة الكربون أعلى من 0.8%(فولاذ فوق يوتكتئيدي ).أما إذا كانت نسبة الكربون أقل فيسخن إلى درجة حرارة أعلى من درجة حرارة تحول الأوستنيت إلى فريت بمقدار 50 درجة مئوية


----------



## المهندس جلال (11 يوليو 2006)

يرجى من الأخوة المهندسين التعليق و إضافة المعلومات أو التصحيح لتحقيق الفائدة للجميع و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## AMH (12 يوليو 2006)

ملاحظة: الفولاذ فوق اليوتكتوئيدي قبل عملية التقسية نجري له عملية تطريه وذلك لتكسير شبكة Fe3Cوذلك


----------



## AMH (12 يوليو 2006)

وذلك لتجنب تمزق الفولاذ بعد عملية التقسيه وعملية التطريه : هي تسخين الفولاذ فوق اليوتكتوئيدي الى درجة حرارة 727+(30-50)ثم نبرد في الفرن( أي تبريد ببطء)


----------



## المهندس جاسم علي (23 نوفمبر 2007)

من المعاملات الحرارية للفولاذ هي:
1- التقسية ( التبريد بالماء او الماء +الملح او التبر يد بالزيت) بعد التسخين الحراري.
2-التلدين ( التبريد في الفرن).
3- المعادلة ( التبريد في الهواء).
3- المراجعة (Tempering) اي اعادة التسخين بعد التقسية للحصول على المارتنزايت المراجع. وهناك المعاملات الحراريةالانتشارية السطحية وهي : 
1- الكربنة.
2- النتردة.
3- الكربو نتردة.
4- الكرمنة.
4- السيندة.
وهناك ايضا معاملات التصليد السطحي وهي: 
1- التصليد بالحث الكهربائي.
2-التصليد بالمقاومة الكهربائية.
3-التصليد باللهب.
4- التصليد بالليزر.


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


كما وضح الأخ جاسم يوجد عمليات عديدة للمعالجة الحرارية للفولاذ، ويتفرع من هذه العمليات طرق وأساليب عديدة يتم الإختيار منها تبعا للخواص المطلوبة والإمكانات المتاحة.

حتى يمكن الإختيار بين هذه الأساليب يجب أن تكون على دراية جيدة بكل من: 

-أطوار الصلب المختلفة (الفيريت، الأوستنيت، السيمنتيت، البيرليت، البينيت، السوربيت، المارتنزيت) خواصها وشكلها وكيفية الحصول عليها وكيفية تفادي تكونها.

-التركيب الكيميائي للسبيكة ومدى تأثير كل عنصر من عناصر السبيكة على خواص المادة وعلى عملية المعالجة فمثلاً الكوبلت يزيد درجة الحرارة التي يتم عندها المعالجة بشكل بسيط، وكل من الكروم والتنجستين والفاناديوم والسليكون يزيد درجة حرارة المعالجة بشكل أكبر، والألمونيوم والتيتانيوم يزيدان درجة الحرارة بشكل ملحوظ جداً، أما المنجنيز والنيكل يقللان من درجة الحرارة التي يتم عندها المعالجة، ولذلك فإن درجات الحرارة التي وضحها لنا الأخ المهندس جلال -شكر الله له- هي خاصة بالصلب الكربوني ولا تنطبق على الصلب السبائكي بأنواعه فمثلاً أحد أنواع صلب العدة عالي السرعات (high speed tool steel) وهو S600 يحتوي على 0.88% كربون وبالرغم من ذلك يتم معالجته عند درجة حرارة 1210 درجة مئوية.

جزاكم الله خيراً ، وأنا على استعداد للإجابة عن أسئلتكم واستفساراتكم في المعالجة الحرارية أو عمليات التصليد بالتغليف​


----------



## siffien (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا عالموضوع المميز


----------



## المهندس جلال (12 ديسمبر 2007)

كما قال الأخ ابراهيم فهذا الموضوع لا ينطبق على الفولاذ السبائكي و لكن على الفولاذ الكربوني ...
و لكن يمكن أن نطبق هذه العمليات على الفولاذ الخلائطي بطريقة أخرى و ذلك بحساب مكافئ الكربون لهذه العناصر و ذلك وفق قانون معين يمكنك ( نظرياً ) من استبدال العناصر الخلائطية بالكربون و معرفة طريقة المعالجة الحرارية المناسبة


----------



## محمد علي الدقاق (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مفهوم المعالجة الحرارية و أنواعها:
 و تعني استخدام احد أساليب المعالجة الحرارية لتحسين خواص المعدن
و أهدافها:
1-زيادة الصلادة السطحية للمعدن .
2-رفع قيم المتانة للخليطة المعدنية.
3-تحسين خواص المطيلية للخليطة المعدنية .
4-تطرية الخليطة المعدنية بهدف إخضاعها لعمليات التشغيل اللاحقة .
5-إزالة الاجهادات الداخلية الناتجة عن عمليات التشكيل المختلفة أو عمليا اللحام .
6-الحصول على بنية بلورية منتظمة و متجانسة .
7-التخفيف من الآثار الضارة لبعض الغازات في الخلائط المعدنية .
مفهوم المعالجة الحرارية و عناصرها الأساسية :
المعالجة الحرارية هي تسخين المادة و تبريد و هي في الحالة الصلبة وفقا لنظام معين و محدد مسبقا ( أي يتم التسخين إلى درجة حرارة محددة و الإبقاء عند هذه الدرجة لفترة زمنية محددة ثم التبريد اللاحق ) و ذلك بهدف إحداث تغيير معين في كل من البنية البلورية للقطعة المراد معالجته حراريا خواصها الفيزيائية و الميكانيكية .
و تتألف لمعالجة الحرارية من العوامل الأساسية التالية:
1- التسخين ، 2-زمن الإبقاء ، 3-التبريد .
1-التسخين :توضع عادة القطعة المراد معالجتا حراريا في فرن درجة حرارته هي درجة الحرارة المراد تسخين القطة إليها ،و بهذا الشكل يتلامس السطح الخارجي للقطعة مع الجو الساخن للفرن و يحدث نتيجة ذا التلامس تسخين القطعة نتيجة امتصاصا للحرارة ، إلا أن مقدرة هذه القطعة على امتصاص الحرارة يتعلق بعاملين أساسيين و هما 1-تمتع القطعة بسطح قابل لامتصاص الحرارة ، 2- تمتع مادة القطعة بناقلية حرارية جيدة كي تصل الحرارة إلى داخل القطعة .
2- الإبقاء :يكمن الهدف من إبقاء القطعة المراد معالجتها حراريا لفترة زمنية محددة عند درجة الحرارة المطلوبة فيما يلي :1-أن يتم تسخين كامل القطعة ( لب القطعة و طبقاتها السطحية )إلى درجة حرارة الفرن .2-أن تتم جميع التغيرات الصلبة المنتظر حدوثا في البنية البلورية للقطعة .
3-التبريد :بعد الانتهاء من العمليتين أنفتي الذكر يجب أن تخضع القطعة المعالجة إلى التبريد و يختلف نوع التبريد المطبق و سرعته باختلاف نوع الخليطة المعدنية المراد معالجتها و طريقة المعالجة الحرارية المتبعة . 
و يمكن أن يتم التبريد داخل الفرن نفسه بعد إيقاف التسخين ،أو أن يتم التبريد داخل رمال ساخنة أو أحواض ملحية مصهورة أو في أوساط تؤمن سرعات تبريد عالية ( الهواء المضغوط ،الزيوت المعدنية ،الماء الساكن أو الجاري ) و تطبق الأخيرة على الخلائط الفولاذية بشكل خاص .
تصنيف المعالجات الحرارية :
1-التخمير من الدرجة الأولى :عبارة عن معالجة حرارية تكمن في تسخين الخليطة الموجودة في حالة عدم استقرار (ناتجة عن معاملة مسبقة لهذه الخليطة ) و تحويلها إلى حالة توازن (استقرار ).
2- التخمير من الدرجة الثانية :عبارة عن معالجة حرارية تكمن في تسخين
الخليطة لدرجة حرارة أعلى من درجة حرارة التحولات الطورية من ثم تبريدها ببطء ، ذلك بهدف الحصول على حالة توازن لهذه الخليطة . 
3- السقاية : عبارة عن معالجة حرارية تكمن في تسخين الخليطة لدرجة
حرارة أعلى من درجة حرارة التحولات الطورية من ثم تبريدها سريعا ، ذلك بهدف الحصول على حالة عدم توازن لهذه الخليطة.
4- التطبيع ( الإرجاع): عبارة عن معالجة حرارية تكمن في تسخين الخليطة المسقاة لدرجة حرارة اقل من درجة حرارة التحولات الطورية 
من ثم تبريدها ببطء ، ذلك بهدف الحصول على حالة توازن لهذه الخليطة.
و يضاف إلى الأنواع الأربعة الرئيسية من المعالجات الحرارية نوعان آخران من المعالجات و هما:
1- المعالجة الكيميا حرارية :و كمن في تسخين المعدن الموجود في أوساط كيميائية معينة و ذلك بهدف تغيير التركيب الكيميائي للطبقات الخارجية لهذا المعدن و بنيتها البلورية .
2- المعالجة الميكاحرارية :و تكمن في إحداث انفعالات لدنة في المعدن تسبق معالجته حراريا ( أو تتبعها ) بهدف تغيير الشكل الخارجي للمعدن و بنيته البلورية .








المعالجة الحرارية و مخطط التوازن :


نورد فيما يلي الرموز المعرفة للنقاط الحرجة:
يرمز للنقاط الحرجة بالحرف A فالنقطة الحرجة A1 توجد على الخطPSK بينما توجد النقطة الحرجة A3 على الخط GSE.
عند سقاية الفولاذ الكربوني يتم تعيين درجة حرارة التسخين للقطعة الفولاذية باستخدام مخطط الحديد و الكربون ،فإذا كانت نسبة الكربون اقل من (0.8%) أي فولاذ هيبويوتكتويدي فان درجة حرارة التسخين تكون أعلى من الخط AC3 بحوالي (30-50 )درجة مئوية و إذا كانت نسبة الكربون أعلى من هذا الحد أي فولاذ هيبرويوتكتويدي فان درجة حرارة التسخين تكون أعلى من الخط AC1 بحوالي (30-50) درجة مئوية .فإذا تم التسخين الفولاذ الهيبويوتكتويدي إلى درجة حرارة أعلى من الخطAC1 و لكن اقل من الخط AC3 فان البنية النهائية للفولاذ المسقى تحوي الفريت إلى جانب المارتنسيت مما يسيء إلى الخواص الميكانيكية للفولاذ .


تحديد زمن الإبقاء:
يتألف زمن التسخين الكلي (τ) من زمن التسخين لدرجة الحرارة المطلوبة (hτ)و زمن الإبقاء (sτ)عند هذه الدرجة من الحرارة ، أي أن :
h + τsτ = τ
يتعلق زمن التسخين بكل من مقدرة وسط التسخين و شكل القطعة المراد معالجتها و أبعادها و كيفية توضع داخل فرن المعالجة،بينما يتعلق زمن الإبقاء بكل من سرعة التحولات الطورية و نوع البنية الأولية للفولاذ.
قابلية الفولاذ للتقسية:
تعرف قابلية الفولاذ للتقسية على أنها عمق الطبقة المقساة (أي المسافة من سطح القطعة إلى الطبقة التي تكون بنيتها البلورية مارتنسيتية .وواضح من الشكل انه كلما انخفضت قيم سرعة التبريد الحرجة ازداد عمق الطبقة المقساة .


و بهدف إجراء التقييم العملي لقابلية التبلور عند الفولاذ ( أي معرفة عمق الطبقة التي ستتحول بنيتها إلى بنية مارتنسيتية ) يستخدم ما يسمى القطر الحرج Dcrit وهو القطر الأعظم لمحور فولاذي يمكن سقايته على كامل مقطعه في وسط تبريد معين .
​​ 

الاجهادات الداخلية في الفولاذ بعد معالجته حراريا :
1-اجهادات من النوع الأول :يمكن لهذه الاجهادات أن تظهر بين مناطق مختلفة من مقطع القطعة المعالجة حراريا من جهة و يمكن لها أن تظهر بين أجزاء مختلفة من هذه القطعة و كلما ازداد مقدار التدرج الحراري عبر مقطع القطعة ارتفعت قيم هذه الاجهادات ،إذ يتعلق هذا التدرج بكل من سرعة التبريد و أبعاد القطعة و عوامل أخرى كثيرة .
2-اجهادات من النوع الثاني :و تظهر هذه الاجهادات داخل الحبيبة الواحدة و على الحدود الفاصلة بين الحبيبات المتجاورة .و تظهر بسبب تباين قيم معاملات التمدد الحراري لهذه الأطوار .
3- اجهادات من النوع الثالث :و يمكن أن تظهر هذه الاجهادات داخل حجم لا تتعد أبعاده بضع خلايا بلورية ،فعندما تذوب ذرة ما ذوبانا صلبا في الهيكل الشبكي للمعدن المعالج حراريا ،فان هذه الذرة تحدث حولها انحرافات مرنة لهذا الهيكل الشبكي مما يؤدي لظهور اجهادات في هذا الهيكل و الهياكل المجاورة له .
تعد الأشعة السينية الطريقة الرئيسة المستخدمة في دراسة الاجهادات الداخلية وقياسها .
العيوب التي تحدث في القطع الفولاذية عند سقايتها :
1-عدم تحقيق القساوة المطلوبة .
2-وجود بقع طرية على سطح القطعة الفولاذية المقساة .
3-تمتع الفولاذ المقسى بهشاشية مرتفعة .
4-تأكسد سطح القطعة الفولاذية أو نزع الكربون من الطبقات السطحية لهذه القطعة خلال عملية المعالجة .
5-التواء القطعة الفولاذية المسقاة أو تعرضها للتشوهات أو حدوث تشققات فيها .
ومن أهم أنواع المعالجة الحرارية للفولاذ ي السقاية السطحية للفولاذ:
المعالجات السطحية للفولاذ:
تستعمل إحدى طرق المعالجة السطحية للفولاذ عندما نحتاج إلى قطعة ما تمتاز بسطح قاس مقاوم للاحتكاك و التآكل و بلب متين مرن و غير هش لذلك نعتمد في هذه الحالة إلى تقسية سطح القطعة فقط مع المحافظة على بنية وسطها البرليتية و بما إن إمكانية التقسية تقتصر على أنواع الفولاذ الغنية نسبيا بالكربون لذلك فإننا نميز نوعين من المعالجات السطحية:
المعالجات الحرارية ,المعالجات الكيميائية الحرارية :
المعالجات الحرارية للسطح:
وتقتصر على عملية التقسية العادية أي تحويل البنية إلى بنية مارتنسيتية لسطح قطع الفولاذ الحاوي على بنية من الكربون تسمح بتقسيته و ذلك بتسخين السطح بحيث تتحول البنية فيه ولعمق محدود إلى اوستنيت ثم تبريده تبريدا سريعا بسرعة تفوق السرعة الحرجة للفولاذ .و باختلاف طرق التسخين نميز طريقتين للسقاية أو التقسية السطحية هما الأكثر إتباعا في هذا النوع من المعالجة هما التقسية باللهب و التقسية بالتحريض .
التقسية باللهب :
يستعمل لهذه الغاية لهب ذو درجة حرارة مرتفعة و ذلك كي يتم تسخين السطح بسرعة و قبل أن يسخن داخل القطعة يتحول بدوره إلى اوستنيت ثم يبرد السطح تبريدا مفاجئا و غالبا ما يستعمل الماء في التبريد .و أفضل لهب يصلح لهذه الغاية هو اللهب الناتج عن احتراق الاستيلين بالأوكسجين الصافي حيث تصل درجة حرارة هذا اللهب إلى 3000 مئوية وذلك عند مزج هذين الغازين بنسبة ملائمة (استيلين :أوكسجين =1:1 أو 1:1.5) والفترة الزمنية اللازمة للتسخين تتعلق بسماكة الطبقة أو القشرة المراد تقسيتها و يحسب الزمن اللازم عادة من العلاقة التالية :T=7X*X حيث T الزمن اللازم مقدرا بالثواني و X سماكة الطبقة المراد تقسيتها بالميليمتر . الحراقات أو الرؤوس المستعملة للتسخين تختلف باختلاف شكل القطع المراد معالجتها فإما أن تكون هذه الرؤوس على شكل أنابيب مستوية مثقبة (لتقسية سطوح القطع المستوية ) أو على شكل حلقات مثقبة (لتقسية سطوح المحاور والقطع الاسطوانية ) أو غير ذلك . كما إن هذه الرؤوس يمكن أن تكون ثابتة حيث تمرر القطع من تحتها أو من داخلها أو متحركة بحيث تمر فوق أو حول القطع المعالجة .إما رؤوس التبريد في تتبع في شكلها شكل رؤوس التسخين و تثبت على مسافة معينة منها تختلف باختلاف درجة حرارة اللهب المستعمل .إما سرعة انتقال القطعة أو الحامل الذي يحمل كل من رأسي التسخين والتبريد فتتعلق بسماكة الطبقة المراد تقسيتها . ولتخفيف الاجهادات في سطح القطعة و الناجمة عن معالجتها بهذه الطريقة ترجع عادة بإعادة تسخينها إلى درجة حرارة منخفضة (150-200 مئوية).




التقسية بالتحريض:
إن الفرق بين هذه الطريقة و الطريقة السابقة هو انه يستعمل بدل اللهب المستعمل في التسخين تيار كهربائي عالي التردد واهم مميزات هذه الطريقة أن السطح المعالج بالتحريض يكون أكثر تجانسا من المعالج باللهب كما إن هذه الطريقة أكثر صلاحية للإنتاج الكمي و أكثر قابلية لجعلها طريقة أوتوماتيكية.
و يعتمد التسخين في هذه الطريقة على مبدأ التحريض أي انه إذا مررنا تيارا متناوبا في وشيعة ما فان ساحة مغناطيسية متغيرة سوف تنشأ حول هذه الو شيعة و إذا وضعنا ناقلا مغلقا في هذه الساحة فان تيارا سوف يجري في هذا الناقل توتره يختلف باختلاف تردد التيار الأصلي .و تيار التحريض الناتج يعمل على تسخين القطعة المار فيها و كلما ازدادت شدة هذا التيار ازدادت كمية الحرارة الناتجة عن التحريض .
إن شدة هذا التيار أو بالأحرى كثافته تكون اكبر ما يمكن عند سطح القطعة و تتناقص باتجاه الداخل تناقصا لوغاريتما وذلك حسب العلاقة التالية :
Jx=J0*e-x/δ
أي إن تركيز المحلول السائل ينزلق على الخط المنحني AC حتى النقطة C عندئذ يتم تجمد الكمية الباقية من المحلول في درجة حرارة ثابتة و بشكل يوتكتيك ثنائي الطور حسب التفاعل التالي:
LIG(C)→(γ-FE)e+FE3Cf
أي إن الطورين المشكلين لليوتكتيك هما حديدγ حسب تركيز النقطة E و كربيد الحديد (سمنتيت) الذي ينطبق بتركيزه على النقطة F . و يتم هذا التفاعل في درجة حرارة 1140 درجات مئوية ،و بمساعدة قانون العتلة نستطيع حساب كمية اليوتكتيك المتوقع تكونها بعد معرفة نسبة الكربون في الخليطة أو بالعكس .فإذا فرضنا نسبة الفحم فان كمية اليوتكتيك المنتظرة في الخلائط الهيبويوتكتيكية (الماتحت اليوتكتيكية) هي:
EUT=X-2.06/4.3-2.06

و يسمى اليوتكتيك المكون من الأوستنيت و الكربيد بالليديبوريت أما الخلائط التي تزيد فيها نسبة الكربون عن 4.3% أي الواقعة بين 4.3% و 6.7% والتي تسمى بالخلائط الهيبريوتكتيكية فان البلورات الأولية فيها والتي تبدأ بالتشكل عند المنحني CD هي بلورات كربيد الحديد الأولية التي بانفصالها أيضا تقل نسبة الكربون في المحلول السائل الذي يتغير تركيزه حسب المنحني CD حتى يصل في النهاية إلى النقطة C حيث يتم التفاعل اليوتكتيكي السابق بنفس الشكل و مكونا من نفس الطورين .وتحسب كمية اليوتكتيك في هذه الخلائط من المعادلة التالية :
EUT=6.67-X/6.67-4.3

من بين الخطوط الصلبة أي المشيرة إلى انتهاء التجمد يعد الخط AE أو بالأحرى JE غير موثوق كما إن وضع النقطة E لا يزال غير ثابت و تعد في الوقت الحاضر واقعة عند نسبة الكربون2.06%0
المعالجة الكيمياحرارية للسطح (التغليف):
في هذا النوع من المعالجات نعمد إلى تغيير التركيب الكيميائي للقشرة السطحية للفولاذ و ذلك عن طريق الانتشار و بهذا نعمل على تغيير خواص الطبقة السطحية و جعلها تختلف عن لب القطعة بإضافة احد العناصر السبائكية على السطح و التي من شأنها أن تغيير في الخواص الميكانيكية للفولاذ.
والمعالجات الكيميائية السطحية رغم اختلاف أنواعها تشترك في الخطوط الرئيسية و التي يمكن تلخيصها بما يلي:
1-وضع القطعة المراد معالجة سطحها في وسط صلب أو مائع أو غازي يحتوي على العنصر المراد إضافته بشكل حر أو على شكل مركب كيميائي قابل للتفكك. 
 2-رفع درجة حرارة القطعة مع الوسط المحتوي على العنصر المراد إضافته إلى درجة حرارة يتفكك فيها المركب الكيميائي و يصبح عندها العنصر السبائكي عنصرا فعالا من جهة و من جهة أخرى تصبح سرعة الانتشار ملائمة لانتشار هذا العنصر داخل سطح القطعة 0
يمكن بهذه الطريقة إضافة الكثير من العناصر السبائكية على بنية الفولاذ ألا أنها لا تزال مقتصرة على بعض العناصر مثل الكربون و الازوت و الألمنيوم و الكروم و السيليسيوم البور لذلك فإننا نستطيع تصنيف عمليات المعالجة تلك إلى أربعة أنواع:
1-الكربنة0
2-النترجة0
3-المعالجة بالسيانيد (لإضافة كل من الكربون و الازوت)0
4-المعالجة بالمعادن0
الكربنة أو التسميت:
تستعمل هذه الطريقة عندما يراد من القطعة أن تتصف بلب طري متين و سطح قاس مقاوم للطرق و الاحتكاك و أفضل ما يحقق الشروط الأولى هو الفولاذ الكربوني الذي لا تزيد نسبة الكربون فيه عن % 0.2 0
و باختلاف الأوساط المستعملة في الكربنة كأوساط محتوية على الكربون (صلبة-مائعة-غازية) هناك ثلاثة أشكال لهذه العملية:
1-الكربنة في وسط صلب:
طريقة قديمة و لا تزال تستخدم ,توضع القطعة المراد معالجتها في صندوق فولاذي حيث يوضع حولها مزيج من مسحوق فحم الخشب مع نسبة من كربونات البار يوم(10-40%) و يغلق الصندوق بشكل محكم ثم يوضع في فرن درجة حرارته بين 850 و 930 مئوية حيث يتم إبقاؤه في هذه الدرجة لفترة تتناسب مع سماكة الطبقة المراد الحصول عليها0
في درجة الحرارة تلك يحترق الفحم المحيط بالقطعة بالا وكسجن مشكلا أول اوكسيد الكربون:
2c+o2→2co
و الذي لا يلبث أن يتحول إلى ثاني أكسيد الكربون:
2co →c+co2
فالفحم ينتشر داخل الفولاذ أما ثاني أكسيد الفحم فيعود ليؤكسد الفحم المتبقي في المسحوق:
Co2+c→2co
أما ذرات البار يوم فوظيفتها هي زيادة سرعة التفاعلات السابقة و ذلك قبل وصولها إلى تلك الدرجة من الحرارة تتفكك:
BACO3→BAO+CO2
إن عمق الطبقة السطحية التي تتشبع بالفحم و توزع ذرات الفحم فيها أمران يتعلقان بنوع الوسط المستعمل من جهة و فترة الإبقاء في تلك الدرجة من جهة أخرى ,و الشكل التالي يبين العلاقة بين عمق الطبقة الغنية بالفحم بكل من درجة الحرارة و فترة التسخين0

2-الكربنة في وسط سائل:
تتم كربنة القطع في حوض من الأملاح المصهورة التي تحتوي على بعض مركبات الفحم التي من شأنها أن تتفكك أو تتشرد لتعطي سطح القطعة النسبة اللازمة من الفحم0 و الأملاح المستعملة لهذه الغاية عبارة عن خليط من كلوريد البار يوم و كلوريد البوتاسيوم و سيانيد الصوديوم 0تتم عملية الكربنة بصهر الخليط الملحي في بوتقة و رفع درجة حرارته إلى ما بين 820 و 930 مئوية ثم بتغطيس القطة المراد كربنتها في هذا السائل و ذلك بعد أن تكون قد سخنت في فرن أخر إلى مابين 400 و 500 مئوية و الفترة الزمنية التي تتم فيها الكربنة بهذه الطريقة نادرا ما تزيد عن 60 دقيقة حيث ترتفع نسبة الفحم في الطبقة السطحية إلى حوالي 0.8% وسماكة هذه الطبقة يمكن أن تصل إلى 1.5 مم0و الطبقة السطحية الناتجة عن هذه العملية أكثر قساوة من مثيلتها التي نحصل عليها بالكربنة في وسط صلب0
3-الكربنة في وسط غازي:
توضع القطعة المراد كربنتها في فرن مغلق يتم تسخينه من الخارج و يمرر فيه تيار من الغازات القادرة على إعطاء الفحم لسطح القطعة المعدنية0و أهم الغازات المستخدمة هي أول أكسيد الفحم ,الميتان,البر وبان,البوتان و غيرها 0
 التحكم بنسبة الفحم في سطح القطعة وتوزعه باتجاه الداخل يتم عن طريق التحكم بدرجة الحرارة و سرعة التيار الغازي المستعمل ,فبازدياد سرعة التيار الغازي تزداد نسبة الفحم على السطح غير أنها تتناقص بسرعة اكبر باتجاه الداخل أي إن القشرة المكربنة تصبح أكثر إشباعا بالفحم و لكن اقل عمقا لذلك من السهل التحكم بسماكة الطبقة السطحية و نوعيتها و ضمن مجال واسع و ذلك بالتحكم بسرعة تيار الغاز0
4-التقسية:
إن الغاية الأساسية من عملية الكربنة هي إكساب سطح القطعة نسبة من الفحم أو بالأحرى تجعل بنيته قابلة للتحول إلى مارتنسيت للحصول على سطح قاس ,إذن بعد الانتهاء من الكربنة لا بد من سقاية القطعة و تقسيتها0
و التقسية يمكن أن تتم بعد الانتهاء من الكربنة مباشرة أي بتبريدها تبريدا سريعا بعد رفعها من الفرن أو من الحوض الملحي مباشرة إلا أن هذه الطريقة غير مرغوب فيها لان درجة الحرارة المرتفعة تعمل على نمو بلورات الاوستينيت و بسقاية القطعة مباشرة من تلك الدرجة نحصل على بنية خشنة في كامل القطعة0لذلك فان القطعة تترك غالبا بعد رفعها من الوسط المستعمل في الكربنة كي تبرد تلقائيا إلى درجة الحرارة العادية ثم يعاد تسخينها إلى ما بين 730 و 780 مئوية حيث تتحول بنيتها من جديد إلى اوستنيت ناعم عندئذ تتم تقسيتها بتغطيسها بحوض من الماء البارد أو الزيت و ذلك حسب نسبة الفحم التي اكتسبها سطح القطعة0
النترجة:
عندما تكون القطعة المراد تقسية سطحها ذات شكل معقد بحيث يمكن أن تتشوه نتيجة السقاية عندئذ يصبح من الأفضل معالجة سطح القطعة بالازوت بدلا من الفحم 0
تتم النترجة بوضع القطعة المنتهية في فرن درجة حرارته بين 500 و 600 مئوية حيث يمرر فوقها تيار من غاز الامونيا NH3 الذي يتفكك إلى هيدروجين و أزوت على شكل ذرات فعالة و ذرات الازوت هذه قادرة على الانتشار عبر سطح القطعة حيث تتشكل مع الحديد نتريد الحديد الذي تصل نسبته في سطح القطعة الى 11%0
و أن سماكة الطبقة السطحية القاسية الناتجة تتعلق بدرجة الحرارة المستعملة و بزمن الإبقاء في هذه الدرجة و الشكل التالي يبين تغيير سماكة الطبقة النتريدية بتغيير هذين العاملين0


المعالجة بالسيانيد(الكربونتردة):
هذه الطريقة تجعل الطبقة السطحية لقطع الفولاذ محتوية على كل من السمنتيت و نتريد الحديد مما يجعل سطح القطعة أكثر مقاومة للتآكل بالاحتكاك و أكثر قساوة كما أن الفترة الزمنية للمعالجة اقل بكثير من تلك اللازمة للنترجة أو الكربنة0
و المعالجة بالسيانيد يمكن أن تتم في وسط صلب مثل أملاح السيانيد أو في وسط سائل مثل مزيج من الأملاح المصهورة ككلور الصوديوم و كلور البوتاسيوم و كلور الباريوم و كربونات الصوديوم أو في وسط غازي حيث تستعمل هذه الطريقة مع القطع ذات الأشكال المعقدة بوضعها في فرن مغلق درجة حرارته بين 850 و 900 مئوية و يمرر فوقها تيار من الغازات المحتوية على غاز الامونيا و بعض الغازات المعطية للفحم ,حيث تكسب سطح القطع خواص جيدة إلا أنها تحتاج إلى حذر و حيطة شديدين كون أملاح السيانيد سامة و مميتة0
المعالجة بالمعادن:
1-المعالجة بالالومنيوم:
الالومينيوم من أهم العناصر السبائكية التي تجعل الفولاذ مقاوما للحرارة ,و أكثر الطرق المستخدمة هي تغليف القطعة المراد معالجتها بمزيح من مسحوق الالومينيوم و أكسيد الالومينيوم ثم توضع في فرن درجة حرارته حوالي 900 مئوية حيث تبقى من 6 إلى 10 ساعات و بهذا تكتسب طبقة سطحية غنية بالالومنيوم يبلغ عمقها من 0.3 إلى 0.8 مم 0
2- المعالجة بالكروم:
إضافة الكروم إلى الفولاذ تكسبه مقاومة كبيرة للتأكسد و الذوبان في بعض الحموض بالإضافة إلى انه يزيد من قساوة الفولاذ و مقاومته للطرق غير أن الكروم من المعادن الغالية الثمن ,حيث تتم المعالجة بتغليف القطعة المراد معالجتها بمزيج من مسحوق الفركروم مع حمض كلور الماء حيث توضع مع هذا المزيج في صندوق محكم الإغلاق ثم في فرن تبلغ حرارته 1050 مئوية و لمدة لا تقل عن 20 ساعة,و بهذا نحصل على طبقة سطحية قاسية جدا و مقاومتها الكيميائية لا بأس عليها و عمق هذه الطبقة نادرا ما يزيد عن 0.05مم0
3- المعالجة السيليسيوم:
السيليسيوم من العناصر التي تزيد مقاومة خلائط الحديد للحموض إلا أن إضافته بنسبة كبيرة يجعل هذه الخلائط ذات مقاومة جيدة للحموض تجعلها ذات بنية هشة جدا و أشبه بالزجاج(الحديد الصب المسمى بالفروسيل) و معالجة سطح بعض القطع الفولاذية يجعلها تمتاز بسطح أشبه بالفروسيل ,وتتم هذه العملية بتغليف القطعة بمسحوق الفروسيليسيوم ثم وضعها مع هذا المسحوق في صندوق محكم الإغلاق ثم في فرن درجة حرارته 1100 مئوية و لمدة تتراوح بين 10 و 12 ساعة و بهذا تتكون على سطح القطعة طبقة غنية بالسيليسيوم تتراوح سماكتها بين 0.1 و 0.5 مم.


----------



## احمد الجاف (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للاخ محمد واود ان اضيف الى ان الصلب المكربن بحاجة الى معاجة خاصة (Heat treatment of carburising steel) لاختلاف نسبة الكربون بين السطح الذي يصل نسبة الكاربون فيه الى الصلب اليوتكتويدي 0.8 % كاربون والقلب ذي نسبة كاربون 0.15% كاربون لذا فان المعالجة تتم على مرحلتين اولا ينعم القلب بعد التسخين الى حوالي 880 م حيث يتكون اوستنايت ناعم ثم يخمد (quenching) سريعا في الماء حيث يتكون مارتنزايت صلد جدا بعد ذلك ينعم السطح في درجة حرارة 770 م ويخمد في الماء ثم بعد ذلك يتم المعاملة الحرارية لازالة الاجهادات عند حوالي 200 مئوي.
عند التسخين الى 880 م فان بللورات الطبقة السطحية سوف تنمو وعند التيريد السريع سوف يتكون مارتنزايت خشن جدا ولاجل تنعيم الطبقة السطحية يتم التسخين الى 770 م باسرع ما يمكن والبقاء لفترة قصيرة جدا كافية للتجانس وذلك لتحاشي رفع درجة جرارة القلب ثم يتم التبريد السريع جدا حيث يتحول الاوستنيت الى مارتنزايت .


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (17 ديسمبر 2008)

علم الميترولوجي أصبح يتقدم بإرتباطه بالنانو تكنولوجي


----------



## عبده تابعي ابرا (4 أبريل 2009)

ممكن حد يشرح التصليد السطحي شرح وجيز ( وأنواعه )
بعد ازنكم


----------



## المهندس سامر قواص (9 أبريل 2009)

السادة الأفاضل
تحية عربية وبعد
أود في مشاركتي الأولى أن أشكر إدارة المنتدى بشكل عام، والمشاركين بهذا الموضوع بشكل خاص
سعدت كثيراً بالإطلاع على هذا الموضوع الشيق وبمشاركة وتوضيح الأخوة المتمكنين من هذا الموضوع مما يقودني لطرح سؤال حول أفران معالجة المعادن وخاصة التي تتعلق بـ:
1- الأملاح
2-الكربنة
3-النتردة
وشكراً


----------



## المهندس لؤى عنتر (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا #فقط اود ان اقترح بضرب لامثلة من بداية التحولات ثم المعالجة الحرارية للمثال في شكل 
متسلسل دون فواصل حتي ينسجم تكامل الموضوع


----------



## basher1971 (24 يوليو 2009)

هل هناك تجارب لطلاء الصلب الكربوني بالبلازما وذلك باستخدام اوكسيد الالمنيوم او التيتانيوم


----------



## وضاح الساري (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور استاذي العزيز عمل رائع واتمنى لو مدعم ببعض المخططات للتوازن الحراريةوخاصة عملية النتردة الغازية حفظكم الله


----------



## بابكريحى (18 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوه المهندسين 
السلام عليكم :احييكم على هذه المعلومات الوفيره 
الشئ الظاهر ان الجميع لم يتحدث عن الوسائل المتبعه والافران المستخدمه لهذه العمليات وهى بالاهميه بمكان الذى يجب ان لاتفوت فطنتكم 
وسوف ازودكم بمعلومات كافيه عنها فى القريب العجل باذن الله تعالى


----------

